# The APBT in cartoons



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was reading this website and it shows some APBT's in cartoons including T Bone from Clifford, Sparky from South Park, and Krypto Superman's dog. 
The Pit Stop - Famous Pit Bulls

Also I read somewhere that Brain from Inspector Gadget was an APBT and that's why they gave him a big red nose lol.










Also I'm pretty sure Spunky is a staffy or bull terrier 










Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Isnt brian from family guy ?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmmm not sure but I bet her is


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

This isn't a cartoon but chance from homeward bound wasn't he a APBT?


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

american bulldog i think maybe scott performance type


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Makes sense about brain, I loved Inspector Gadget when I was a kid.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope Chance from homeward bound was an American Bulldog, Johnson line. His Name was SureGrip's Rattler  Our Dog Mack Truck was closely related to him

Mack and Ryan


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, I believe the original Homeward Bound from the 60's was an APBT. That is what I heard at least. I saw that movie when I was a kid before the re release came out. It was an all white dog with a crop if I remember right. Trying to google for pics. Oh and the original was called The Incredible Journey.

My BAD it is a Bull Terrier.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought Brain was suppose to be a beagle.......Or am I thinking Snoopy?


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Homeward Bound was def one of my fav movies growing up, chance was my fav. gawd.. such great memories


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awe seeing that picture just makes me remember chance getting needles in his lips 
Brian I don't think has a certain breed since he's supposed to be a human dog, closest thing though is a white beagle IMO...and carface from all dogs go to heaven is supposedly a pitbull or pitbull/bulldOg mix


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Droopy and Snoopy.. now propaganad as beagles.. the whole concept of the dogs role in their cartoons scream APBT and we can look and laugh as we know.. Underdog cartoon hes an APBT; and the spike from tom and jerry is supposed to be a Sgnt Stubby type pit bull which was also the first dogs to go south to be southern and american bulldogs. All I can think of now.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting, I have never seen that version of Ace The Bathound. In all movies and comic books I've seen/read he is a German Shepherd.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

again not a cartoon but remember this dog?
this is the dog that made me fall in love with the breed as a kid his so beautiful.

skip to 2:10


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spunky is awesome


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Actually, I believe the original Homeward Bound from the 60's was an APBT. That is what I heard at least. I saw that movie when I was a kid before the re release came out. It was an all white dog with a crop if I remember right. Trying to google for pics. Oh and the original was called The Incredible Journey.
> 
> My BAD it is a Bull Terrier.
> YouTube - ‪The Incredible Journey (1963) - Hallmark Movie Channel‬‏


From the site the OP posted if you read it says Pit Bull Terrier.. I can't quite tell when I look at him either. I've always thought it was a Pit Bull

Homeward Bound (1993 Disney Studios)
This thrilling and thoroughly captivating theatrical hit from Disney has become an instant favorite with audiences of all ages. You'll lose your heart to Chance, a fun-loving_ American Pit Bull _pup;


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I always thought it was an American Bulldog


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

looks like an american bulldog to me too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know for fact that dog is an American Bulldog. His name is Sure Grip's Rattler. He was half brother to my Dog Mack Truck's Sire.
Sure-Grip's Rattler - American Bulldog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

here is my favorite one, not sure if its been posted before  SO TRUE, at least if I base it off the people on here lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol my backround at workk above =]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> Lol my backround at workk above =]


Haha that's great. Totally thought I lost it and just found it again so I hanto put it somewhere I can find it lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I love that I have it on my facebook


----------

